# Quote response: Waiting time



## Senora Kitty (Jun 7, 2010)

On average how long should a person wait to hear a quote on a fursuit commission?

I sent and e-mail with all requirements to http://mercurypale.com/jillcostumes/index.html

I'm waiting on a response with a quote on a partial. I was going to do a full but as it says on the front page she isn't able to make the bodysuit.












These are what I am hoping to get a quote on. Remember no body suit.


----------



## Bir (Jun 7, 2010)

Well, most people have set prices, or at least an average of money they sell stuff for. So in turn most people should be able to tell you how much it will cost before they start it, or at least an "about" cost, which means the total price could either be more or less. I personally wouldn't trust someone that said "Well, between $200 and $700." I'd trust something "between $200 and $300."

But apart from that, I have no idea what people charge for partials. Don't base any of those numbers I said on the price you will or won't pay, I'm just giving you an example. : 3

I know for me, I tell you exactly how much your order will cost before I even start it. But I don't make heads or paws. Just tails. I wish I could make partials. Sheesh. xD


----------



## NoxTigress (Jun 7, 2010)

How long have you been waiting for a reply?


----------



## Senora Kitty (Jun 7, 2010)

NoxTigress said:


> How long have you been waiting for a reply?


About 3 days. I have been told to give it a week to two weeks. I guess I'm just anxious, and want to get started ASAP. I want to know what I need to do in order to make things easier for the suit maker.


----------



## Deo (Jun 7, 2010)

3 days is nothing. Is Jill even open for quotes or qeue?
And her partials START at $870. And nothing happens ASAP wiht fursuits unless you fling massive amounts of money at them. Prepare to pay up to 300% of the price for ASAP.


----------



## Rayden (Jun 8, 2010)

I myself would give her at least a week. Most fursuit makers get a ton of e-mail and it may take a while for her to get to you.

Nice looking concept by the way.


----------



## NoxTigress (Jun 8, 2010)

Senora Kitty said:


> About 3 days. I have been told to give it a week to two weeks. I guess I'm just anxious, and want to get started ASAP. I want to know what I need to do in order to make things easier for the suit maker.



Yeah, that's more of an average.  Even I don't always get to reply to my e-mails regarding commission that quickly.  And I'm still pretty small time in comparison to Jill.  I can't imagine what her e-mail queue looks like.  xD


----------

